
Show HN: Most Advanced HackerNews API - 21stio
https://metamate.io/blog/most-advanced-hackernews-api/
======
boredgamer2
I tried some of the explorer stuff, and it looks great. I didn't spend too
much time looking, but is it free? Or what's the pricing? It's not clear how
much it is to use..

~~~
21stio
cheers for the feedback, it's open-source and completely free. You can either
spin up your own instance, by following the instructions at
github.com/metamatex/metamate or use our public instance at
[https://metamate.one](https://metamate.one)

Let me know if you have any more questions :)

